# Minuteman Airfield, Stow MA; MCBA Outdoor meeting and hive opening



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

This Saturday will be the Middlesex County Beekeeper's Association first outdoor meeting and hive opening.

1-3pm at the Minuteman Airfield in Stow, MA (directions: http://www.nancysairfieldcafe.com/directions.pdf ).

Park in the main parking lot. The hives are along the entrance driveway on the left.

Don't forget to bring:

1. A folding chair
2. your Veil, Jacket, or Suit

We hope to see you there!

Cheers,
Tony P.


----------

